# Case IH 5250 are they any good?



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

How are these machines? Do they have any issues like transmission or brakes?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice tractors to run although the cab isn't perfect. Park brake tends to get burned up by operators driving with it set yet. This is only likely to happen if the park brake warning is not working. 2 speed shift in the pto eventually fails and needs parts replaced. When this will happen depends on the amount and type of pto use. The power shift usually needs some money thrown at it at some point. They are 112 hp with the CDC version of the Cummins turbo 5.9.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, it will be used basically for running baler(575 NH)and mower 10'6 Krone or Kuhn. Just need 4x4 and weight for hills. 
I'm not afraid to split it if needed but don't want to make it a habit if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You won’t be getting into the habit, so long as everything gets done right the first time. I would recommend buying a genuine CIH service manual for these tractors if you plan to own one and do your own repairs. They have a fair amount of electronics on them to control the reverser, power shift and hitch. A book is pretty much mandatory to trouble shoot. I lucked out and got the manual for the MX150/170 for $175 a couple years ago off eBay.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I sure like my 5240. Its been pretty trouble free. A few oil leaks to fix and some minor electrical issues. Cab could have been designed a bit better IMO.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

What might be wrong with the cab?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

skyrydr2 said:


> What might be wrong with the cab?


Its a little bit cramped, and although its hard to notice, the seat is offset to the left of the tractor center slightly. I never did like the seat offered in the cab versions. Compared to an old IH factory cab or a Year-A-Round cab, the 5000 series Maxxum cab is unabated luxury.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have been using my 5240 for 15 plus years. Easy to work on. Pull the park brake slowly. If you break it, You will be splitting it.

Listening to the Cummins run all day, makes me happy.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

You don’t have to split a 2wd for the park brake. Im told it’s not easy, but it is doable.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> You don't have to split a 2wd for the park brake. Im told it's not easy, but it is doable.


That's good to know.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is the parking brake an actual brake or is it like a parking pawl in an automatic auto transmission? 
And as long as it doesn't cause damage I personally would rather a hydraulicly applied service type park brake that actually applies the wheel brakes! With our hills here it would kill a mechanical parking pawl trying to release the load off it.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

ozarkian said:


> Listening to the Cummins run all day, makes me happy.


 My thoughts as well I love hearing my 6 cylinder DB engine on song.
I would just feel much safer with 4wd on some of the hills we have.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

skyrydr2 said:


> My thoughts as well I love hearing my 6 cylinder DB engine on song.
> I would just feel much safer with 4wd on some of the hills we have.


Agreed. We has hill issues here as well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

skyrydr2 said:


> Is the parking brake an actual brake or is it like a parking pawl in an automatic auto transmission?
> And as long as it doesn't cause damage I personally would rather a hydraulicly applied service type park brake that actually applies the wheel brakes! With our hills here it would kill a mechanical parking pawl trying to release the load off it.


Park brake is a friction brake separate from the service brakes. Not a pawl style brake. I believe it is a band brake.


----------

